# Screen Printing on Leather



## andy0573 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just wondering what anyone's experiences here are in regards to screen printing on soft, fine leather? I've found success screen printing onto flat sheets of leather (using a special ink+thickener) with a manual table-style press, however I'm looking to improve the process. 

I do intricate multi-color designs and want to improve the quality of the print (better blending, etc) and somehow make the whole process go faster (I'm doing it one screen at a time). 

Any suggestions or advice in terms of machinery or technique?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a thread with some info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t9966.html


----------

